
How Does IQ Relate to Personality? (2014) - analyst74
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/beautiful-minds/how-does-iq-relate-to-personality/
======
tokenadult
2014\. (Discussed here before, I think.) The article kindly submitted here
does not represent a majority view among researchers, by the way. Another
article you can see for free online (a book chapter by an author whose chapter
was part of a book edited by the author of the submission here) presents what
I observe to be the more mainstream view.

[http://www.tc.umn.edu/~cdeyoung/Pubs/DeYoung_Intelligence-
Pe...](http://www.tc.umn.edu/~cdeyoung/Pubs/DeYoung_Intelligence-
Personality_Chapter.pdf)

